# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  سايت فارسي كه SilverLight كار كرده باشه سراغ داريد ؟

## Mostafa_Dindar

سلام .
 ميخواستم بدونم چقدر از SilverLight در دنيا و ايران استقبال شده ؟ سايت فارسي كه سيلور لايت كار كرده باشه سراق دارين ؟

آينده SilverLight رو چطور ميبينيد ؟

----------


## sunn789

سلام
سیلور لایت 3 یه مشکل بزرگ داره این که امکان فارسی نویسی به سادگی توی اون امکان پذی نیست
و دیگه اینکه تو ایران زیاد به تکنولوژی جدید اهمیت نمیدن

----------


## sunn789

البته اگه بتونی با silvrlight 4 کار کنی و یا از سایت CodePlex کنترل های bidi رو استفاده کنی میتونی فارسی بنویسی

----------


## hezare

دوست عزیز
در ورژن 3 هم امکان فارسی سازی هست و در اسمبلی کانفیگ میشه زبان اون رو فارسی کرد

----------


## sunn789

میشه بفرمایید چگونه چون در این مورد مشکل دارم

----------


## taghvajou

سلام به همه
ما نرم افزارهامون رو با سیلورلایت کار میکنیم.
اینکه دوستمون میگن با کانفیگ میشه مشکل راست به چپ رو حل کرد، شدنی نیست. 
به نحوی که کنترل هامون رو خودمون از اول دولوپ کردیم.
آدرس دموی برنامه مون:
http://dorm.farantech.com/
آدرس همین برنامه بعد از نصب در محل:
http://dorm.tabrizu.ac.ir/
ناگفته نماند این برنامه با سیلورلایت سه نوشته شده
خواستیم بریم رو چهار ولی باگهای فراوان ما رو منصرف کرد.
سوالی باشه در خدمتیم.

----------


## exlord

> سلام به همه
> ما نرم افزارهامون رو با سیلورلایت کار میکنیم.
> اینکه دوستمون میگن با کانفیگ میشه مشکل راست به چپ رو حل کرد، شدنی نیست. 
> به نحوی که کنترل هامون رو خودمون از اول دولوپ کردیم.
> آدرس دموی برنامه مون:
> http://dorm.farantech.com/
> آدرس همین برنامه بعد از نصب در محل:
> http://dorm.tabrizu.ac.ir/
> ناگفته نماند این برنامه با سیلورلایت سه نوشته شده
> ...


Treeview و GridView و TabControl این رو من RTL کردم........ :بامزه:

----------


## peymannaji

آینده silverlight کاملا روشن هست و مایکروسافت هم داره به همین سمت میره . چرا ؟  در مورد ویندوز azure مطالعه کنید .  با اطلاعاتی که من از کشور های دیگه گرفتم شاهد رشد silverlight بودم طوری که خیلی از developer ها برای همیشه asp.net  رو کنار گذاشتن . 
اینکه در ایران اوضاع چطور هست و چطور میشه این بستگی به مسائل متفاوتی داره که مهمترینش سرعت اینترنت هست .

----------


## reza_62

در silverlight 4 مشکل rtl حل شده من که خودم به این خاطر سمتش نرفتم که نسخه های قبلیش مشکل rtl داشت به محض این که vs 2010 و silver 4  رسما منتشر شود شروع می کنم به یادگیریش

----------


## hezare

این هم اولین سایت رسمی ایرانی هست که در آلبومش از سیلورلایت استفاده شده :

http://english.iribnews.ir/photoalbum.aspx

----------


## heller

> سلام .
>  ميخواستم بدونم چقدر از SilverLight در دنيا و ايران استقبال شده ؟ سايت فارسي كه سيلور لايت كار كرده باشه سراق دارين ؟
> 
> آينده SilverLight رو چطور ميبينيد ؟


شرکت مایکروسافت که ابدا کننده اش باشه داره به دنبال راهی می گرده که فلش رو یه جورایی که رقیب اصلی محصوب میشه از دور خارج کنه اما ایرادی که بهش وارده اینه که از لینوکس پشتیبانی نمی کنه و جالب اینجاست که برنامه ای هم واسش نداره!(به نقل از رییس گروه توسعه دهنده!) 
در مورد اینکه در خارج چقدر استقبال کردن همین بس که مایکروسافت ویندوز اژر رو بر این اساس پیش می بره ! در ایران به علت اینکه هنوز کمی ناشناخته است و برنامه نویس های قدیمی تر همچنان بر اساس php , asp می نویسن خیلی سایت های زیادی نیستن!آینده اش هم اینقدر روشن هست که اگر در سیستم مایکروسافت جلو می ری باید بلد باشی وگرنه عقب می مونی !

----------


## mazoolagh

silverlight 4 هم بالاخره اومد
کسی داستان rtl رو تست کرده؟

----------


## misoft.ir

روی 3 برای من کار نکرد ولی 4 رو من نمیدونم

----------


## mazoolagh

تست کردم کار میکنه

----------


## reza_62

یعنی کنترل ها همه rtl دارند و این که چهار حرف فارسی هم هست ? اگه باشه که دیگه باید بگیم سلام silverlight
!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## taghvajou

سلام به همه
سیلورلایت 4 رو تست کردیم و همه چی واقعا اوکی شده!
باخیال راحت ما داریم مهاجرت میکنیم.
به زودی دست پر می رسم خدمتتون!

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

سلام ,

چند هفته پیش آقای وحید نصیری در بلاگ شون , یک مجموعه قوی فارسی در مورد SiverLight گذاشتند , که از اینجا میتونید دانلود کنید .



موفق باشید

----------


## amir akhlaghi irani

> این هم اولین سایت رسمی ایرانی هست که در آلبومش از سیلورلایت استفاده شده :
> 
> http://english.iribnews.ir/photoalbum.aspx


www.gfellas.ir(سایت شرکت رفقای خوب هم با سیلور لایت برنامه نویسی شده)

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
اینم سایت کارگذاری مفیده
فوق العاده نازه
چون که نمی شد شما وارد سایتش بشین (کد بورسی می خواد و پسورد)
من از حساب خودم رفتم و فیلم گرفتم
ببینیدش
لذت می بره آدم
فقط می مونه آدم با این همه تنوع تو محصولات مایکروسافت کدومشو انتخاب کنه واسه پیشرفت!!!
بگذریم!!
فایل رو گذاشتم رو هاست خودم که خیالتون راحت باشه
لینک دانلود فایل ویدئویی
پسورد:sedghi

----------

